# Flathead Setups...



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Well Im going to get rid of some of the catfish equip that I had last year and upgrade a little bit for Flatheads...For channels I will still be useing Abu garcia 6000s and PROBABLY Ugly Stik cat Rods...But Im not sure what RODS I wanna use for Flatheads...I want to use 7000s for my reels, but I have no yet figured out what rods I want to use...I like the BPS Cat Maxx rods, What are all of your suggestions??? :B :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I tell ya before last week I would say that the BPS Cat Max rods are too much like Big Cat rods... just too stiff, BUT... I felt one of the new ones & man oh man, they are NICE! One of the best feeling flathead rods I've felt. They are night & day apart from the old styles. I think they feel as good if not better than an Ugly Stick Tiger Rod.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

might just have to pick up another one of those then...I have one now and I love it for Flatheads, Its STIFF but not overkill...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the one bryan felt was the one i bought, i think it is one of the "live bait" 7'9 models. it has a much more flexible tip section but still retains its backbone! the selection on the new cat-max rods is way better than the old, the old ones seemed to be all the same as far as action goes. BROOMSTICK! you bank fishing or boat? if by bank i'd stay away from them and get at least a 10ft rod.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

I use my 6600 c4 for the flatties, with a 7ft berkley big game. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I will be fishing from a Boat and from shore...I dont like really long rods, About the longest that I will use is an 8ft...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have 3 of the Old BPS Catmaxx rods and love them. I also have a new one of their rods and love it even more than the old ones. Dont think you can go wrong with them and for the price you got to love them.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Guys, this might sound a bit crasy to some of you, but I am confident in my Okuma bx-65 Fin Chaser Combo. I think I can handle anything I fish for with it and have already landed 20+ pound fish on it. The best part is the price is under $40.00. I'm also stepping up to an Okuma Avenger combo this year with the bait feeder spinning reel. I think this will be a good set up. Maybe I am a little odd, but I grew up catching cats on a zebco 33. If you can do that, then you can use anything.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

What kind of changes did BPS make to the new Catmaxx rods? Are you guys using one piece rods or two? Myself I feel more comfortable with a one piece. Wouldnt the 6000 be a good flathead reel?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The main difference in the new BPS rods is the tip is softer. It is more sensitve and a little more flexible. It has a little give in it instead of the stiff older version. I have 3 of the 2 piece rods because they are 9 and 10 ft in length. I have one 7ft one piece rod. I would use all one peice rods but the 9 and 10 are too big to put in my car....lol The 2 piece though are just as sturdy though and more convienent to carry.

Any Abu reel should be a nice choice as long as it has a nice clicker and drag on it.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Cool. I think I may buy me a few of the 2 piece rods this year. I want a little more length. The new design sounds alot better than the old. Man those were stiff.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Where all do you fish at? I live in Cincy as well. I live in Delhi.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I fish a lot at Deer Creek in Columbus. I also hit up the Hamilton County Parks a lot (Lake Isabella, Winton Woods, etc...) ALso go to Cedar Lake sometimes. I just got a boat so I will be hitting a lot of the other state parks this coming spring and summer, as well as hitting up the rivers.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I will be picking up a couple of the 7ft Hvy Action Rods...I dont really like useing a 9 or 10 ft rod I have used them and I think a 7 or 8ft rod is just as good, how much are the Cat Maxx Rods now??


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The old "broomstick" style are on clearance for $25, the new ones are $50 & $60.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I really dont mind the ole ones that are really stiff...in fact I like a really stiff rod for flatheads...


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have two MH catmaxx rods with 6500's. I mainly use them for channel cats. I've tried packing 30lb mono on them and using them for flatties. Heavier line and baits = poor casting, especially the river areas I've fished where the trees are practically hanging down to the water, and you have to pitch or sidearm cast to get it out there without tossing it into the trees.

So, for the heavier jobs I have a shakespeare boat rod I picked up at a walmart down in Lakeland, Fl with a Shimano TLD star on it with 40lb. mono. Also, a Penn international 975/Shimano TLD live bait rod. I like to use the boat rod combo to toss hand size livebaits and the Penn combo for circle hooks and smaller presentations.

I am considering a heavy Tiger rod(rated to 50lb.) with a Daiwa Black Gold 90. I think it will have more than enough power for flatties and will be easier to cast in tighter situations.


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a tiger stick, landed a couple 40 lbs plus no problem. For channels I use ugly sticks with Abu 6500's. I got a big pen on my tiger.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I use a pair of big cat rods, paired with trophy collection 6500's with 80 lb. power pro.

Good to see you nasty. Been a while.


----------

